# my 1st honey!



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

i was out looking around to see what was going on and checking the progress of the TBH. being a 1st year beek, right or wrong. i scraped a little off for me. not the reason i got into it, to steal honey that is, more for the pollination of my fruit trees, veggie and flowers. but i couldn't help myself. kinda like 'Pooh Bear' i guess.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Pooh Bear's have to eat too . . .

Tell the girls, it was time to "collect the rent."


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

copperkid3 said:


> Pooh Bear's have to eat too . . .
> 
> Tell the girls, it was time to "collect the rent."


i like that. :thumb: they didn't mind. i have heard stories about upsetting them, because you took honey. mine didn't seem too mind a bit. now mind you i didn't take all of it. maybe a cup.


----------

